# MK Talon



## lundman (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone on here mounted a talon to the transom of a 1875 lund impact? Ideas?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Iam thinking of getting one for my 1775, but was wondering how to mount it.


----------

